# pixelation



## Ianl (Nov 16, 2000)

i've noticed more and more since getting the tivo, really bad pixellation

was wondering if it was all the extra channels since having to upgrade to XL

or the tivo

or my tv settings

or virgin just failing lately

its very noticable on dark colours, almost like watching bad youtube stuff.last night a man waved his hand and it went stripy as it moved and the rest of the picture looked like a jigsaw puzzle


----------



## staffie2001uk (Apr 1, 2004)

Ianl said:


> i've noticed more and more since getting the tivo, really bad pixellation
> 
> was wondering if it was all the extra channels since having to upgrade to XL
> 
> ...


I have noticed a bit of pixelation, just partial break up of the picture, which I was putting down to sunspot activity affecting satellite feed.

What you're describing sounds like compression artifacts, where there isn't enough resolution so you see steps in solid colours instead of a gradient.

Is it on particular channels, or repeats of older shows that may not digitise as well?


----------

